# Sell Your Photos! 100% profits!



## mediarecycler (Sep 19, 2005)

Mediarecycler.com is a new stock media community, allowing audio and visual artists to upload and sell their photos, footage, and music to stock media buyers. You can use your paypal account, and receive 100% of the profits. Sign up for Free Trial (50MB of storage) at http://www.mediarecycler.com.

Ask us about betatesting. We are hiring select professional photographers to test our services for 3 months. All Beta testers are paid.


----------



## chocolate soup (Sep 22, 2005)

I strongly agree with that


----------



## Artemis (Sep 22, 2005)

I went to this site, typed in hundreds of different things to search the archive, and nothing came up?


----------



## Artemis (Sep 22, 2005)

Do you have any photos on this site at all?


----------



## mediarecycler (Sep 22, 2005)

We're sorry you couldn't find the images you were looking for.

We are presently beta testing mediarecycler.com, and have only been live for a couple of weeks. We just started adding photographers to our beta testing program. 

Beta testers are paid for trying out and commenting on our service, which will last 3 months. In addition, you can sign up for FREE and start selling your stock photography anytime. 

Our company goal is to offer audio and visual professionals a marketplace to sell their stock media on their own terms. We do have plans to aggressively market this website after we complete our testing phase.


----------

